
Show HN: WishList Web App for iOS App Store - gotocode
https://gotocode.github.io/AppWishList/
======
gotocode
Hi all,

Original poster here...

This is my first time building a web app from scratch (and my first time
posting to HN), so I thought I'd share it with you all.

This app was built only using HTML, CSS (with Bootstrap), and JavaScript (with
jQuery).

As a side note, I made this app so that I could easily keep track of the
prices of my favorite apps on the iOS App Store.

I hope you all enjoy using the app and I'd appreciate any feedback.

